# Spellforce Platinum Edition auf Windows 7 installieren ?



## moritz200 (26. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
 Ich bin aus irgendeinem Grund wieder auf den Geschmack zu kommen Spellforce zu zocken ! Nun wollte ich die Spellforce Platinum Edition auf meinem Toshiba Qosmio X500 installieren ( Windows 7 64bit) ! Das Problem ist das installieren funktioniert nicht ! Beim Installieren im Kompatibilitätsmodus von Windows xp service pack 2 hat es geklappt, aber das Spiel starten in keinem der kompatibilitätsmodi ! Ich bin schon am Verzweifeln ! Ich hoffe irgendjemand kann mir helfen !


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2009)

hast du auch mal per rechtsklick und dann "Als Administrator ausführen" probiert?


----------



## Goddess (26. Dezember 2009)

moritz200 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich bin aus irgendeinem Grund wieder auf den Geschmack zu kommen Spellforce zu zocken ! Nun wollte ich die Spellforce Platinum Edition auf meinem Toshiba Qosmio X500 installieren ( Windows 7 64bit) ! Das Problem ist das installieren funktioniert nicht ! Beim Installieren im Kompatibilitätsmodus von Windows xp service pack 2 hat es geklappt, aber das Spiel starten in keinem der kompatibilitätsmodi ! Ich bin schon am Verzweifeln ! Ich hoffe irgendjemand kann mir helfen !





Herbboy schrieb:


> hast du auch mal per rechtsklick und dann "Als Administrator ausführen" probiert?


 Das Problem ist der Kopierschutz, SecuRom, der den Start verhindert. Er ist einfach zu alt und unterstützt Windows Vista sowie 7 nicht. Bei meinen Versuchen, mein Lieblingsspiel unter Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit zu starten, bin ich leider auch kläglich daran gescheitert. Es gibt zwar Vorschläge wie das Problem zu lösen wäre, allerdings bedeuten die meisten davon ziemlich viel Aufwand, und im speziellen bei der Platinum Edition ist es so, das die Add-Ons dann nicht mehr funktionieren. *click* 

 Wenn du Spellforce unbedingt unter Windows 7 spielen willst, so könntest du die Spellforce Universe Edition kaufen. Diese Version soll, Angaben aus dem offiziellen Forum zufolge, unter Windows Vista und Windows 7 laufen. Infrage kämen auch die Heft-Vollversionen, da auch sie nicht kopiergeschützt sind. Die beste Lösung um das Problem zu beseitigen, wäre die Festplatte zu partitionieren, Windows XP zusätzlich zu installieren und Spellforce dort zu spielen. Damit ersparst du dir viel unnötige Zeit und auch Nerven.


----------

